# London Meeting 2



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

I thought I'd start a new thread as the previous one was pretty long. What about Sunday 23rd or 30th October for our next lunch? We'll find somewhere indoors that's kid friendly for those with little ones. Any preference for which date?


----------



## Flower17 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this thread and happy to have found it.
I too am single and would love to meet others too. I'm based in London and October would be great


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,
Still up for this, 23rd would be good for us.

X


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

I've only just realised there are replies to this. I think I'' still ok for the 23rd and Flower17 you are most welcome to join us. We'll be able to put you in touch with lots of other single mums/Triers/thinkers too. I'll have a think about baby friendly places we can go as it's probably too old for the park. X


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Anywhere really that can fit prams I would suggest, unless people are bringing children? If so maybe a cafe with a play area? I'm a bit useless with these as only part time London based, although hopefully be down for a while if my house sale goes through!! X


----------



## kat2121 (Jun 8, 2014)

Happy new year , Would love to make some friends and meet up if anyone feel the same please feel free to contact me 😊😊


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hope you don't mind me joining in.  I live in Epsom, Surrey x


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Rebecca_747

I live in Twickenham which is not far from you, let me know if you fancy meeting. We haven't met up as group in a while as we are all quite spread out over London and can be a challenge with babies in tow!

x


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi, that would be lovely x


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

I live in surbiton, so quite close to both of you.


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

It would be lovely if all 3 of us met x


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Great, we all sound fairly close, perhaps we could meet in Kingston? 

x


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

Perfect.. Lets get a date together x


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Kingston  would be great. Thou could make it only in September as away for summer. 
Holefully can join you some time in sep


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm free to suit you both


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm also free to do both, Rebecca, if you want to meet up a bit sooner I'm more than happy too.

x


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

Janieliz, that would be lovely x


----------



## Steph3 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello, I am Canadian.  I am visiting after my DD FET in Athens on July 10th.  I have been ttc for over 2 yrs, 41 yrs old.  I am staying at my Uncles flat in Chislehurst, and just taking it easy.  I would love the opportunity to meet-up in person anyone interested.  Also if you have any recommendations on where to get my same day results beta bloodwork, that would be appreciated.  I test on July 21st.  Thanks


----------



## Flower17 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm in the Kingston area as well. Would love to meet up too xx


----------



## Flower17 (Apr 7, 2013)

Janieliz, I sent you a PM, but your ibox is full... x


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

I'd totally forgotten about this post. Steph3 have a look at https://g.co/kgs/o5rMPJ. That's where I went. I live in Essex and it's the only place I could find that give you same day results, but you have to get there before 11am I think, otherwise you get the result the next day. Which clinic in Athens did you use? I used Serum to have my daughter. X


----------



## saskia100 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, I'd love to meet up too. I'm near Kingston so could easily get there or else where nearby or London....

Sassy


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,

I would be happy to meet up, I met up with Rebecca_747 for a cup of tea in Kingston the other day which was lovely, I'm sure we could arrange another meet?

x


----------



## Flower17 (Apr 7, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds good to me ladies x


----------



## annabanana78 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, 
I'm just starting my 3rd trimester of being a solo pregnant mum via IVF sperm donation. Any solo mums up for meeting in London still?
I'm in southeast London and not too far from Central London. You guys used to meet at Bills near Covent Garden, any one up for that?


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

We met at the Holborn Bills but it's not too good for toddlers - babies are just about ok in there. Somewhere with a bit more room for strollers and with several high chairs would be better. X


----------



## annabanana78 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thats fine PlanetLoon, I'm sure we could find somewhere suitable... The national gallery has a massive cafe, and im sure there are other big brasserie type places.

I just re-floating the idea of a meet up with some solo mums, expecting or with kiddies.

Anyone up for it?


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi, I would be up for meeting. I am 24wks pregnant,a  solo Mum to be!


----------



## mishymashy (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi annabanana, kittykat and everyone, i'm in London too and would love to meet up. I'm 12 weeks via self-insem with Cryos after IVF didn't work. Had my dating scan today and now it's so real i'd love to meet other women who are going it alone.


----------



## annabanana78 (Feb 9, 2016)

@kittykat76 and @mishymashy, that's so cool! Congrats guys! So do you reckon central London? 
 Anna


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats to all of you. I'm up for meeting and haven't seen janieliz for about a year. East of Central London is best for me but can work with anywhere really. Sundays are usually good because the tube/roads (depending on how people are travelling) are a lot quieter, which is good for strollers. X


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi, 
I have a toddler so depending on where you are going and location we might be able to come. Waterloo is always good for us as it involves just one train then. But please choose whatever is good for you guys as it's quite difficult to chat and have a cup of tea with a toddler around!

x


----------



## annabanana78 (Feb 9, 2016)

How about the Southbank? Can most of you get there on a sunday?
If it's sunny we could have a tea outside somewhere along there, options are endless and kids, even little ones normally find something to interest them. Southbank centre is big as well so if its raining we could sit at the Benugo's in there.
I'm free on most sundays from the 17th september onwards.
 anna


----------



## Flower17 (Apr 7, 2013)

The Southbank is a great place to meet and Sundays are good too


----------



## saskia100 (Mar 28, 2011)

Love to meet you all. Sundays and London fine for me too


----------



## mishymashy (Apr 4, 2017)

hi all 

sorry for delayed reply, i don't get notifications in my email that someone has posted...

sundays and southbank sounds perfect.

only thing is i'm away the next couple of weeks and back in the UK week beginning 25th September - how about Sunday 1st October?

xx


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

I left a long reply last week and it's not here. ☹ What about meeting at Southwark park if the weather is good. Apparently there's a lovely 'cafe' there that does really good roast dinners as well as lighter bites and there's a playground for the kids. the nearest tube is Bermondsey. Waterloo is 1 1/2 hours travelling (on 2 trains) for me which is a bit long to entertain a 6 month old. Bermondsey is just that little bit closer. Mind you, if the weather is bad, I don't know if the cafe will be ok. Need to look into it more. X


----------



## annabanana78 (Feb 9, 2016)

@Planetloon I live really close to southwark park! The cafe is okay ish, no room inside so probably no good if weather is rubbish. I go there all the time with my dog and as i need the loo all the time they know me well in the cafe! Never had the food though. There are pubs nearby though.

I'm easy but I think Southbank might be better. 1st of October sounds fine to me. I'd be really happy to chat with you girls, having not started antenatal classes yet I've not really got much of a network apart from my sister and my brother, my parent aren't around anymore sadly either. I've been fine up until now, maybe the idea of only having 10 weeks left before the big day is as exciting as it is nerve wracking! Making me miss my mum and dad!

@planetloon where are you traveling from, maybe I can help you get to waterloo with your baba? I'm near new cross gate and could pick you up in the car? Just an idea.

I don't get notifications either so I just check back every now and then.


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm coming from Brentwood in Essex. The jubilee line has excellent access. It's more the time spent travelling and keeping my daughter occupied. We're in Southbank again at the end of October. Thanks for the offer of a lift, but it's not possible without a baby car seat. Actually, are you all free 29th October? There's a Meetup of solo mums, thinkers and triers that I'm sure you'd be welcome at.


----------



## saskia100 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi would love to meet up with you ladies. Just found out I'm pregnant on my 3 attempt. Excited and a tiny bit terrified too.


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

Congratulations Saskia. Don't be terrified...at least not until your baby is here...then everything will terrify you and you'll love it all at once. X


----------



## mishymashy (Apr 4, 2017)

hello ladies

and congratulations Saskia!

Southbank would be better for me, there's also much more to do around there. Maybe somewhere like the royal festival hall?

also, should we communicate via another means, e.g. email or ********? i don't find this board very effective, e.g. there's ppl who have said they want to join but haven't replied probably due to the lack of notifications.

Planetloon, where is the meet up on the 29th? is that to do with the donor conception network?

xx


----------



## annabanana78 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi there,
So i'm up for the 1st oct at Southbank and am happy to chat on either ******** or email.

It will be def easier than on the forum!

Edited by FF to remove personal information - Please remember this is a public forum please send personal details using the PM system, but please be cautious about sharing too much personal information online.


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

The Meetup on the 29th is at Royal Festival Hall. No nothing to do with DCN but many are members. I'm happy to communicate via whatever means people prefer, but on here others can see what we're planning and may want to join in. X


----------



## saskia100 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all, did a date and place get decided on for the meet up? Would very much like to meet you ladies and chat. Saskia


----------



## mishymashy (Apr 4, 2017)

i'm going to PM you all.


----------



## mishymashy (Apr 4, 2017)

Okay i've just messaged everyone on this thread, (apologies if not everyone wanted to be contacted)

Plan is this Sunday 1st October at the southbank, probably Royal Festival Hall.

Can't wait to hear from you all.


----------



## annabanana78 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks Mishymashy, I’ll be there on Sunday for sure. I’ll be the single one with the huge bump! 😁
We just need to fix a time! I’m on the group chat now too thanks to Mishymashy! But we can put info up here to so you all know what’s going on.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

FYI everyone in London, please consider joining the DCN as the next London meeting is February 24 - hope to see you there!

Alternatively, Gingerbread in my area are also super and very proactive with lots of meetings and events.


----------



## turtle22 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi broodychick

Could you point me to the area of meetups on gingerbread? 

Are most of you on this chain also with DCN?

I had my first midwife appointment today but it was a group session. I struggled a bit with ladies refering to their partners constantly. I need to meet some ladies in my position - going it alone - for support. 

I'm 16 weeks pregnant and London based. 

Thanks
😊


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Turtle I sent you a PM. Hope you can join us x


----------

